# Rome and the original scriptures (Thomas E. Peck)



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 5, 2019)

The Church of Rome is no more competent to testify concerning the divine original of the Scriptures than a blind man is to testify about colors, or a deaf man to testify about sounds.

Thomas E. Peck, _Briefs and Sermons on the Acts of the Apostles _(1853) in _Miscellanies of Rev. Thomas E. Peck, D.D., LL.D., Professor of Theology in the Union Theological Seminary in Virginia_, ed. T. C. Johnson (3 vols, Richmond VA: The Presbyterian Committee of Publication, 1895-97), 3: 213.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

